# 2006 GTO w/Issues



## sillygirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi. I purchased a 2006 GTO, 6.0 litre, automatic back in October 2009. It had a little over 13,000 miles on it and I got it for a steal. 

Now I need help. The back seats are losing their stitching, there are squeaks and I swear I hear knocking early in the morning when I first start to drive. 

I am a novice when it comes to cars. My Ex was the car enthusiast and well, he's not around anymore. So, I would like to ask for some help in keeping my GTO in shape. 

Has anyone encountered any of the above issues and if so, do you have any advice on how to repair them?

Thanks, 
SillyGirl


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The seat stitching seems to be a common problem. Where are the squeaks originating? Is it a manual or automatic transmission? Does the knocking seem to be from the engine (like a ticking sound) or from beneath the car once you engage the trans?
You'll get plenty of help on this site but everyone will ask you to be specific when describing the problems.
Welcome to the world of GTO!


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

google piston slap


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

My 06 has 13,000 miles on it and i've had to replace both belts ac tentioner and ideler pully. So the squeaking could be from a bad belt or some bad bearings on some of your pulleys. The knocking isnt really normal. The LS motors are know to be a little noisy. But i had a Trailblazer SS with the same motor as my GTO and it ticked in the mornings and the Dealer said its normal due to the cam... but i didnt buy it. Since you said you got it for a steal there might have been a reason for getting it so cheap. So how many miles have you put on it since you bought it?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Sight unseen .... here's a few basic things that came to mind while reading your post.



sillygirl said:


> Now I need help. The back seats are losing their stitching,


The rear seat bottom needs to be pulled out, remove the 2 bolts that hold down the bottom of the seat back and slide it up to remove. After removing, take it to a reupholstery shop for repair. I had the dealer do mine just before the warranty expired.



sillygirl said:


> there are squeaks


This is wide open... but if its from under the hood, one or both serpentine belts need to be replaced. You might also have to replace the associated belt tensioner idler pulley as well. I bought my replacement belts (Gates) from Napa and that was all I needed for now.



sillygirl said:


> I swear I hear knocking early in the morning when I first start to drive.


Its common to hear a rapid or random knock/rap sound from the trunk area on some morning starts.... usually when its cold out. The noise is from the vapor recovery check valve operating in the gas tank.... its normal.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In addition to what Red has provided you, the knocking noise may be piston slap as was mentioned before. 

A lot of LS motors suffer from piston slap when they are first started in the cold. Cold being anything under 50 degrees. GM says it's fine and normal. I know several that have had piston slap on motors that lasted past 150,000 miles so I wouldn't worry too much. 

Cars that sit and are low mileage cars tend to have bearing issue and anything that's rubber degrades. 

Get through these couple of issues and you will have a great car for many years to come.


----------

